# Tech for type 3c



## Jaec (Nov 16, 2021)

Can I ask anyone out there

Does any type 3c people have NHS funded tech such as Libra freestyle or insulin pump?  I think it would really help me to monitor my blood sugars.
I read in the NICE guidelines that any body having pancreas problems could access the tech available to type 1 patients


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 16, 2021)

As a Type 3c you should have access to the same tech as T1s as you have identified.  In some areas people have experienced difficulties as their ‘rules’ refer to T1, possibly as 3c is a lot less common and they may not have changed their policies in the light of this.  I will tag @eggyg as one of our resident experts.  You could also contact the DUK Helpline for more information.


----------



## Jaec (Nov 16, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## eggyg (Nov 16, 2021)

Hi. As Sue mentioned, I am Type 3c ( surgical removal of pancreas) treat as a Type 1 after many years of fighting! 
Are you on a MDI regime? If so you should be eligible for a Libre, I’m on my fifth week of a prescription Libre, if not I’m afraid you probably won’t. Bearing  in mind some Type 1s don’t get it on prescription yet. It’s a postcode lottery I think. 
As for a pump, the DSN at the hospital said it was “ something for the future, maybe”. 
You can but ask.


----------



## Jaec (Nov 16, 2021)

Hi

Yes I on an MDI regime, who would I approach - consultant, gp or spec diabetic nurse?


----------



## eggyg (Nov 16, 2021)

Jaec said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes I on an MDI regime, who would I approach - consultant, gp or spec diabetic nurse?


I would start with your DSN, they should know what criteria your area ( yes, apparently different health authorities have different rules) has for prescribing the Libre. I didn’t even ask, although I was going to, my DSN suggested it because of my life style. I do lots of walking, fell climbing etc and find exercise can cause hypos. This was back in April. In September I got a letter to attend an educational course re the Libre, which I duly did, and that was it! Unfortunately not everyone is as lucky. Explain your concerns and why you think it would be an advantage to you. It may be worth getting the two week trial from Abbott and go armed with the information you get from it. Good luck.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 16, 2021)

And in any case, go onto the Libre Patient  part of their website and work through the modules in their 'Academy' - far easier to grasp once you have a Libre!


----------



## Jaec (Nov 17, 2021)

eggyg said:


> I would start with your DSN, they should know what criteria your area ( yes, apparently different health authorities have different rules) has for prescribing the Libre. I didn’t even ask, although I was going to, my DSN suggested it because of my life style. I do lots of walking, fell climbing etc and find exercise can cause hypos. This was back in April. In September I got a letter to attend an educational course re the Libre, which I duly did, and that was it! Unfortunately not everyone is as lucky. Explain your concerns and why you think it would be an advantage to you. It may be worth getting the two week trial from Abbott and go armed with the information you get from it. Good luck.


Thanks for the advice really helpful


----------



## Jaec (Nov 17, 2021)

trophywench said:


> And in any case, go onto the Libre Patient  part of their website and work through the modules in their 'Academy' - far easier to grasp once you have a Libre!


Good idea


----------



## soupdragon (Nov 17, 2021)

Yes, I have Libre on prescription. My consultant just crossed out Type 1 on the form and wrote 3c. I had to attend an education day and bring the certificate showing that I'd completed the modules from the Libre academy. We were given the first sensor at the end of the day.

Good luck with getting Libre. I'm sure you'll find it really helpful.


----------



## martindt1606 (Nov 18, 2021)

Total Panceatectomy in 2010;

2 years of MDI (Novorapid) alongside Lantus & Levermir,  tried both Lantus & Levermir once and twice daily.

Unable to find a workable MDI so put on Animas Pump for 6 years.  (Note to get the pump the Diabetics Team had to initially apply for funding from and extraordinary item budget as the Hospital only had a budget for juvenile pumpers)

With the demise of Animas I was switched to a Tslim years ago.  

Dexcom G6 was added to the mix due to the impact of Somatuline on blood sugars - especially overnight. (did have a Libra for 6 weeks whilst waiting for G6 to be available)

Most weeks I now average over 80% Time In Range.

Note have only attended T1 and Pump clinics.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 21, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> As a Type 3c you should have access to the same tech as T1s as you have identified.  In some areas people have experienced difficulties as their ‘rules’ refer to T1, possibly as 3c is a lot less common and they may not have changed their policies in the light of this.  I will tag @eggyg as one of our resident experts.  You could also contact the DUK Helpline for more information.


Type 3c is actually more common that simple T1. The commonest cause of 3c is gallstones, followed by alcohol, both as a cause of acute pancreatitis, then followed by chronic pancreatitis. As the usual course of chronic pancreatitis involves persistent pain, the majority of CP sufferers appear on the Pancreatitis Forum, that being their primary problem. That’s where the missing 3cs appear, with the diabetes a secondary problem. I’m on both forums, my CP is autoimmune, but I’d already scored as a T1 24 years before, but I have all the same problems as 3cs, because of the Creon affecting the speed of absorption of food. I’m not the only member on both forums, mind, but there are only two of us to my current knowledge, unless folk are hiding under different usernames.

Now NICE advice is treat all 3c patients with insulin without attempting to treat as T2s, which always fails, there is no reason for clinics to withhold pumps.

Obviously, pancreatectomy patients are automatically treated with insulin and Creon, and have access to pumps and CGMs, as are cystic fibrosis patients, who occur both on this forum, the pancreatitis forum, and the cystic fibrosis forums.


----------



## Dave W (Nov 21, 2021)

Where is the 3c forum you mentioned, @mikeyB  ?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 21, 2021)

Hope you manage to get access to tech that helps you @Jaec


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 22, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> Type 3c is actually more common that simple T1. The commonest cause of 3c is gallstones, followed by alcohol, both as a cause of acute pancreatitis, then followed by chronic pancreatitis. As the usual course of chronic pancreatitis involves persistent pain, the majority of CP sufferers appear on the Pancreatitis Forum, that being their primary problem. That’s where the missing 3cs appear, with the diabetes a secondary problem. I’m on both forums, my CP is autoimmune, but I’d already scored as a T1 24 years before, but I have all the same problems as 3cs, because of the Creon affecting the speed of absorption of food. I’m not the only member on both forums, mind, but there are only two of us to my current knowledge, unless folk are hiding under different usernames.
> 
> Now NICE advice is treat all 3c patients with insulin without attempting to treat as T2s, which always fails, there is no reason for clinics to withhold pumps.
> 
> Obviously, pancreatectomy patients are automatically treated with insulin and Creon, and have access to pumps and CGMs, as are cystic fibrosis patients, who occur both on this forum, the pancreatitis forum, and the cystic fibrosis forums.


Thanks @mikeyB 
Every day is learning day on here.


----------

